# ethel (cockatiel)



## athenr3134 (Jul 31, 2012)

I believe my cockatiel is dying.. I have two of them and ethel well no matter what she eats she throws it up. ( her perch is bloody and she is antsy and just eats all the time. waiting for the doctor to call me back so i can get an appointment for her.


----------



## athenr3134 (Jul 31, 2012)

*update...*

took her to the vet the doctor can't figure out why she is throwing up. I know why its because her feet are dry and she eats that and then it makes her throw up... then she eats that. I just pray my other bird doesn't get sick. I have now put ethel in another cage. it is hard to put the medicine into her mouth that the doctor gave me but i did it without my husband here. he is a distraction to me. you have to go into the cage and get the bird out as fast as you can and make sure she is in a towel then turn her over to face you and put the syringe to her mouth and she will bite it and you push the lever (or whatever its called down).


----------



## athenr3134 (Jul 31, 2012)

another update: waiting on confirmation but I believe she has contracted pdd which is a disease that prevents the food from digesting and it starves the bird. it is very fatal. she eats then drinks and throws it up.  my poor ethel!


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

:-(Aww. I hope she pulls through!


----------



## athenr3134 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you me too!!


----------



## athenr3134 (Jul 31, 2012)

**

Thank you


----------



## athenr3134 (Jul 31, 2012)

update: changed doctors to get a second opinion. this time i searched for a certified avian doctor and found one an hour and half away that i absolutely love! Dr. Belcher took x-rays and found nothing wrong with her. she said her GI tract was normal, she was digesting normal, her heart was good and all the other organs looked good. she said that something could have gotten stuck in her esophagus or in another part of the body that caused her vomit. she asked me to call her back on monday. which is a few days later from when we went to see her. she is a very thorough doctor. shes even met dr.lafeber two weeks ago at a convention. he makes the food that ethel now eats and the only food she will eat without vomiting. )


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Gosh I hope she recovers soon. It sounds like you're on the right track now. Poor Ethel  

Yay for good pet doctors :redyay:


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

very cool is nice to see she is eating without any troubles.


----------



## athenr3134 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks... Forgot to mention she may be a he. Lol we got a DNA test done. When I first got her was told she's a male. Won't know for two weeks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL. Ethel might be an Edward


----------



## athenr3134 (Jul 31, 2012)

It started out as Stan and Wendy and now its Lucy and Ethel lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## athenr3134 (Jul 31, 2012)

update ethel is a she!!! she has laid two eggs since her last doctor visit!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

athenr3134 said:


> update ethel is a she!!! she has laid two eggs since her last doctor visit!


 
Hooray Ethel!! :redyay:


----------



## athenr3134 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lol! I know and she even weighs more than Lucy which she has never done before. Heheh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

